

Hiring a talent not currently residing in the US? - voidnothings

Got this pitch from a YCombinator startup, they mentioned their interest on me and asks me if what type of position I am looking for. I wanted to reply right away (I really want to grab such opportunity), but the problem is how do I open up that I'm not currently residing in the US? Will it be a deal-breaker if I'm not? How should I proceed?
Got this pitch from a YCombinator startup, they mentioned their interest on me and asks me if what type of position I am looking for. I wanted to reply right away (I really want to grab such opportunity), but the problem is how do I open up that I'm not currently residing in the US? Will it be a deal-breaker if I'm not? How should I proceed?
======
smiler
Well the fact you've posted it here on HN means they're likely to read these
anyway so now you've told them...

Secondly you might as well them - you can either work remotely or they'll have
to agree to sponsor a visa for you. There's not any way around it, so why
waste their time or your time

~~~
voidnothings
I am well aware of that :) Thanks for the advice!

------
dave1619
Just tell them you don't reside in the U.S. and have them worry about it (ie.,
by consulting an immigration lawyer, etc).

